# Punch bag in night clubs



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

Anyone any good on them?

I was in a club last night, its so funny watching lads showing off on them

I am poo on them


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I saw some lad fail big stylie - went for a big run up and psyched to the hilt - all his pals were cheering and chanting ...he went to punch it, missed and fell flat on his face ..he lost the girl that was by his side too ;-)


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

doyle....

was you on the one in Kularoo's??

is it still there !? you had [email protected] hitting that last time i was in there, real male 'ego booster'.

makes them look like turkey sarnies though.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Every week you see the "hard guys" on them, makes me laugh


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> doyle....
> 
> was you on the one in Kularoo's??
> 
> ...


where is Kularoo's lol


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

tom_smith4592 said:


> where is Kularoo's lol


in devon, where hes from.


----------



## John-1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Stupid putting a punch machine in a nightclub full of drunk guys who are looking to out do each other in any way possible if you ask me, from my experience they're the best way to start a scrap.


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

ohhh


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> doyle....
> 
> was you on the one in Kularoo's??
> 
> ...


dont know where Kularoo's is mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Douchebags use them..


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> Makes me laugh when people assume I'll hit a good score cos I'm bigger than the average joe. I'm ok but my mate is awesome at it and he's tiny, just good technique.
> 
> Ps. Might sound like I do this often in clubs I haven't hit one since my hol couple years ago lol


the ones in the gyms are funnier - ...I know a lad that puts them in all the gyms in my area - set up the business from scratch and struggled for a while but is laughing all the way to the bank now - raking it in at a £1 a pop. He even organises regional comps for highest scores :cool2: their egos are making him loadsa money


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol one of the door men was looking on at all the little chavy cnuts thinking they is well hard in it! all taking run ups talking shyt so he walks over puts a quid in stands dead still BOOOOM! not sure what the number was he hit but it was like 2x what the run up guys were geting lol oh the door man in question is an x boxer now bber (ish) fukin hard cnut has a big rep and the club usta be the roughest for a few miles lol top dog lol i wouldnt fight the cnut un less i had to... any way it was a funny moment (going back a few yrs now)


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

me and my mate watched a doorman hit one of them machines on a day time shift when the stippers were on at whitley bay in newcastle..hitting bout 950...first shot i hit hit was 999 highest score possible...my mate hit the same score but it got there a lot quicker tbh..doorman walked off with out even saying anything.


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

I was one of those p1ssed up mongs a few years ago. I was on a stag do in benidorm and all the lads were at it. I hit it followed through and hit the back bit. = broken hand! Got what I deserved. I have now banned my self


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

I currently hold the record for the machine in Trocadero, Leicester Square, London

Why?

because i am one baad mother fvcuker. LOL

In answer to the question though, I think they are a stupid idea, as anything violent combined with heavy alcohol consumption is just a disaster waiting to happen....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

never seen such a thing.......maybe I go the the wrong (ie right) establishments


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

a lad i know missed the ball/bag and hit metal frame its attached too

and yeah he broke a few bones in his hand


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Never seen one of these in a bar.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Gee-bol said:


> me and my mate watched a doorman hit one of them machines on a day time shift when the stippers were on at whitley bay in newcastle..hitting bout 950...first shot i hit hit was 999 highest score possible...my mate hit the same score but it got there a lot quicker tbh..doorman walked off with out even saying anything.


the bouncers in whitley are fatties, i like to remind them that too as a few of them are mates with my dad :beer:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

i love watching all the young macho kids all doing there running punches makes me laugh :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

where do you guys go? lol. ive never seen one of these in london clubs


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

When i was working the doors one night i saw a lad run at it trying to headbutt it, got full on contact with his nose and it just exploded! Complete mess, was f-in hilarious lol

Also seen a lad roundhouse one, that was awesome.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Was a lad in Nuts mag a few year back who went to hit one of these and missed and hit the metal bit. His hand was ****ed, like it had been in a grinder or sumat.

Only ever seen them in one club and that's Wigan Pier but everyone's too pilled up loving each other to fight


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

BigDom86 said:


> where do you guys go? lol. ive never seen one of these in london clubs


ashamed to say it,but amadeus down rochester last month!lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

As I said in another thread, never hit one, prefer hitting real people in the face if I'm honest. Think they are great ways for scraps to start though!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

hit 750 on one to see if i could beat the chavs, which i proudly did


----------



## yoshi123 (Jul 25, 2010)

John-1 said:


> Stupid putting a punch machine in a nightclub full of drunk guys who are looking to out do each other in any way possible if you ask me, from my experience they're the best way to start a scrap.


+1


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

ive worked in a couple of clubs that have them and they will always lead to fighting at some stage during the night. especially when there is two lads giving it their best. Convo usually goes something like this:

chav 1 'i got a hirer score than you'

chav 2 'id still beat you in a fight'

chav 1 'fcuk of, would you'

chav 2 *smack*


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i went to a bowling alley and they had one of these outside the bar.

I was chatting with the doormen and they were telling me all the tales of how the local chavs loved the thing and pumped in a lot of money into it.

i was wasting £1 on the 1995 ridge racer simulator game and a chav asked me to have a go on the punch machine, he would pay as he wanted to show his mates how he could hit harder than me.

I agreed....

Money goes in, punch bag came down...WHACK.

Not top score but ok enough

Chav puts money in... 10 paces backwards....runs up to it... happy slaps the damn thing.

He scored higher.

He was off bragging to his mates how he hits harder than a big guy.

Ok skippy, nothing to do with me being stationary and you doing a 100m sprint haymaker 

Meh....


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

I used to box, so I've maxed out some machines with no run up, just a left hook.

Saying that, it was in the Trocadero, not in a bloody club lol


----------



## natho8 (Jan 21, 2010)

they have them in all the beat up clubs here asking for trouble. some of the crowds are unreal


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Personally I think punch bags/machines are so stupid in night clubs.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah got some on Liverpool. Was watching some lad thinking he was hard hitting hit, no idea what scores he was getting. Some fella says to me and my m8 I'd bang that lad. Deffo a cause for trouble!


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Me and a rugby playing mate got challenged at oceana in nottingham a few months ago by some chavs, I hit 877 he got 905. Both of us got free drinks and some dirty looks by the scummers.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's one for the ladies.


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

last time i went out (which isnt very often) they had one in one of the club and all the chavs were doing it, me and a mate went over put a pound in, and both did bruce lee screams with a flying kick just to take the mick and then walked off, they looked so shocked and just stood there for a while to let it sink in.

my mate also hit one of these drunk the other week and hit the metal bit, broke like 3-4 fingers and flattened a knuckle


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

I think I head butted the one in the union at Strathclyde uni. Didn't get a very high score haha.


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Here's one for the ladies.


LMAO!!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## lordgeorge (Jun 30, 2010)

I thought it would be a good idea to swing a left hook at one of these,

course the bag only moves back and forwards, had a pretty sore hand after :lol:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> I currently hold the record for the machine in Trocadero, Leicester Square, London
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


I've never seen them in a club but I cant imagine that having a 'toy' like that would be helpful in curbing drunken violence.

Where abouts in west london are you bud?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

whats happened to the good old days of getting drunk and just hitting each other for free? lol.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

chilisi said:


> Many a Nightclub in Plymouth have them, with the local Chav's trying to boost there ego's and impress under age girls by getting the "best punch".
> 
> My mate went over, hit the thing so hard it nearly left the floor and all the chavs around it, crawled back into the sewers, they came from.


Same round here last year when me and my mate went out for a few scoops.

There is one in a local club which I'm sh!te at hitting, my mate who's 11 stone wet through hit it and took the marker round to the other side.


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

I hit 954 when i was 16 in kavos.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Saw one in Oceana Watford on saturday. I remember in Magaluf a few years ago me and some friends had a challenge by some Geordies on a football style/kick machine, we won by high score and the machine actually broke, free drinks were on the cards for us, shut them up aswell!  .


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

you can't throw a corect ounch into it. The trick is basicly launch your hand into it with your whole weight behind it.

Or just walk away and sopeak to a woman instead of being a ****


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

I got asked to leave a place once after me and a mate were roundhousing it.

Never punched one though


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd like to see how much a Thomas Hearns right hand would score.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I would have to agree with what someone said. I got a friend who can smash really hard. I mean this dude has a punch from hell seriously. He doesn't score high on it. He's 18 stone, a short powerhouse.

However I know a skinny dude who push/punches it and can beat his score.

I'd prefer to be punched by the skinny dude all day long.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

On soccer am they have people come on and use the punch machine, and they have guys like Danny Dyer and Darren Purse getting higher scores than Evander Holyfield and Carl Froch. Although the former did run up haymakers and the latter just stood there and took one step forward with the follow through. Holyfield's looked more like a lazy jab and scored about 700. The boxers throw punches that would actually have a good chance of landing though.

Who would you rather take a punch from, Evander Holyfield or Danny Dyer?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah these punchbag things are annoying, i can remember i was beat by a guy who was lighter than me and everyone was like "Ooh why are they giving harder digs when they smaller? It means your not muscle"

No it means his digs are at a higher velocity, doesn't mean he's packing the same weight behind the dig


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I think they are **** and promote the wrong kind of message for a nightclub.

And yes I am **** on them  Although I suppose they may have there uses maybe?


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

just another money spinner i guess at a pound ago what a waste of money


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)

In my best Bruce Lee accent 'Punchbags, don't hit back'! :thumb:

New motto, 'save a pound, slap a chav'


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I prefer these machines when the bars empty so you don't have ego people watching and its just good fun.

I had a situation where this idiot steals the last go of my friends paid three gos (quite a big guy). I asked what the hell he was doing.

He puts his hand in his pocket and holds out a pound expecting me to poo myself as all his mates walk over looking gangster, i was to mad to be scared so I took it out of his hand and put it in the machine and took out my anger on that machine, out came 848 as I guestured it to go up and up He takes the last two hits and walks off in embarrasment after his mates getting 700 and something twice :lol:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

they're all bollox anyways, sensitivity and pressure in the bag can all be adjusted lol, but it does look good when a lad i know hits 999 in one pub lol


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

I thought it would be a great idea to have a go on one recently in Bulgaria. Needless to say I was drunk, almost completely missed the bag and headbutted the top of the machine :/. Walked off in shame as fast as I could


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Who would get the higher score?

Tyson or Bruce Lee...?


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

i was in a bar with one in when England lost to Germany this bloke missed the punch bag hit the arm and broke his hand looked very painfull put me off having ago


----------



## subterfuge (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah.

They're annoying because I always thought I had a pretty decent punch from when I trained in boxing, but to be honest, Im not that great at them things.

I've got 2 friends who love them for some reason, and they get consistently good scores. Neither of them are particularly big.

Although, there was one cupboard of a man that stepped up after my 2 friends both got good scores, and he got like 950 or so (the highest ive ever seen)

On the failure side, I've missed the bag whilst drunk before and embarassed myself, and I also have a friend who seems incapable of punching! He seems to kind of 'pull' his punch as its in the air, and he recently registered a score of '10' which we all found highly ammusing.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Dammit I wish I had the video of my gf aunt having a go on one! Was hilarious as her 1st punch didn't even make the bag move up high enough lol

I thought these were rigged similar to slot machines that only 'pay out' a high score every 2 or 3 goes to keep people coming back for more? Guess not from the replies I've read.


----------



## harrisp (Jul 18, 2010)

doyle369 said:


> Anyone any good on them?
> 
> I was in a club last night, its so funny watching lads showing off on them
> 
> I am poo on them





tom_smith4592 said:


> where is Kularoo's lol





deeppurple said:


> in devon, where hes from.


O dear Will Doyle you nearly gave away that you and tom_smith are the same person:ban:.


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

I cringe when I see lads queuing up with one eye on the ladies doing them!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

DEJ said:


> When i was working the doors one night i saw a lad run at it trying to headbutt it, got full on contact with his nose and it just exploded! Complete mess, was f-in hilarious lol
> 
> *Also seen a lad roundhouse one, that was awesome.*


seriously? no fvck up or fall either? that would be ace to see lol what was his score?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

My bro went to a bar where they had one of those, you got a free pitcher of beer if you did a certain amount.

It took a bit to get used to but he did a good score, he almost got a free drink.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

harrisp said:


> O dear Will Doyle you nearly gave away that you and tom_smith are the same person:ban:.


Can you expand on this please?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I tried to flying arm bar one the other night. Didn't work out too well.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i actually did one a few weeks ago and the way i punched it i had my fist together but hut it with my palm lol didnt hurt me but got a sh1t score :lol:


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Best one I can remember was this lad who picked up a stool and hit the machine lol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Are there any youtube videos on this?

My work has an old browser so I cant search.

But I can look at links though....

Id like so see some funny ones.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

I cringe at the [email protected] who do it :lol:


----------



## Backtracedyou (Aug 4, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Can you expand on this please?


Doyle369 is Tom_Smith4592, they're the same person.

The guy is a complete weirdo and often talks to himself as different personas.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/103732-what-stop-me.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/106954-lost-my-iphone-4-a.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/105340-quick-phone-insurance-question.html

:stuart:

Proof:

http://corsasport.co.uk/board/viewthread.php?tid=565401


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Backtracedyou said:


> Doyle369 is Tom_Smith4592, they're the same person.
> 
> The guy is a complete weirdo and often talks to himself as different personas.
> 
> ...


LOL

So who was the guy he got us to Photoshop then?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ouch, just ran an ip check and this man is one in the same.

Hey Tom or Doyle, which username do you want to keep?

If you dont tell me, I will pick one:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Ouch, just ran an ip check and this man is one in the same.
> 
> Hey Tom or Doyle, which username do you want to keep?
> 
> If you dont tell me, I will pick one:lol:


Neither? He's a waste of space.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, at least I gave him the option.

Being the nice guy that I am:lol:


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

my mate, tom lives with me and has a UKM account, is there anything wrong with that?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No, but both of you losing a new iPhone to me says it all.

Can you explain that little coincidence?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

yeah, he lost his aswel


----------



## Backtracedyou (Aug 4, 2010)

doyle369 said:


> yeah, he lost his aswel


He posted the same thing, WORD FOR WORD as you did on numerous forums:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=980835

http://www.ukbusinessforums.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=1310076

This one you said you broke it:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=979532

You're a liar Doyle, and you are posting as Tom_Smith4592 AND you are committing insurance fraud.


----------



## harrisp (Jul 18, 2010)

Lol Will you are full of ****e as usual.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

hackskii said:


> No, but both of you losing a new iPhone to me says it all.
> 
> Can you explain that little coincidence?


They stuck each others up their ass then took turns to use the landline to ring them so they could get the vibrate sensation.

Both arses now have brain tumours:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

haha doyle has been sussed out! i bet he is like the guy off 'phsyco'! imagines his mother giving him orders!

or maybe.. JUST maybe he is like jekyll and hyde? when he consumes 'dat der celltech' he turns!!

loser!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> haha doyle has been sussed out! i bet he is like the guy off 'phsyco'! imagines his mother giving him orders!
> 
> or maybe.. JUST maybe he is like jekyll and hyde? when he consumes 'dat der celltech' he turns!!
> 
> loser!


Speaking of personas, mrbuffnstuff is actually louis spence :ban:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Round my neck of the woods, the missus' usually doubles as the punchbag on a night out.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> My bro went to a bar where they had one of those, you got a free pitcher of beer if you did a certain amount.
> 
> It took a bit to get used to but he did a good score, he almost got a free drink.


That would be me. lol

My cousin and I were hitting the punch bag and after a few hits I did a 830. A 900 got you a free pitcher of beer.

In the bar the noise is so loud you have to look and they put the machine next to the bathrooms..lol

After the bag ordeal no one would give me eye contact...lol

I used to box and paid a professional boxing coach a few years back but that probably doesn't matter. It's 100% technique though.

Not that anyone would let you hit them like that but if you did, it would kill the person and probably do equal damage to your hand.

On a funny note, my cousin's wrist hurt the next day..lol

I so want to go back to that bar and hit the sh1t out of that bag again, drunk of course. :beer:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I want to hit it but the way you discribed the way you hit it, id probably aggrivate my shoulder injury.


----------



## Alex84 (Jul 27, 2010)

I missed the punch bag and punched the wall never again will I try this drunk lol


----------



## jakelad (Aug 28, 2009)

I have the record in a club wer im from  . Im 17 but shh  .

I hit it with a hook


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm absolutely crap at it, the way you have to hit it to get a high score is so bad for your shoulders it's unreal, have to sort of hit down on the top of it. A textbook haymaker will get you no where on it!


----------



## frankiedawrench (Feb 28, 2008)

my skinny somalian mate has the high score on the one near me. **** knows how he weighs 140 soaking wet


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

jakelad said:


> I have the record in a club wer im from  . Im 17 but shh  .
> 
> I hit it with a hook


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

there bad news. my boyfriend always used to go on them at our old local and have a competition who can get the highest score and one person would end up hurting themselves lol ans waste of money


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

usually find them in ned filled clubs. never had a shot of one. never want a shot of one, you just look like a cock


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

racheljones1990 said:


> there bad news. my boyfriend always used to go on them at our old local and have a competition who can get the highest score and one person would end up hurting themselves lol ans waste of money


you bumped a year old thread about punching bags?


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

punch bag fail


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

Hit it for 915 stationary before @ 10 1/2 stone. It is about the technique though so im sure boxers or anyone who knows how to throw a punch would max it.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Its funnier watchin the '' hard boys'' Headbut it and then headput the plastic and knoking them selfs out! ha ha


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

the only punch bags we have in clubs in ireland are called 'girlfriends'


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

i went to my local kabab house today & they got 1 in there now, if you hit over 915 you get a free 14" pizza!! I"m gona put them out of business!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

barsnack said:


> the only punch bags we have in clubs in ireland are called 'girlfriends'


you have to let them feel the hairy side of the hand every now and then


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

You can look like a pro on a punchbag or machine. The only way to get tough is sparring end of!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

My mates very tall and skinny and always beats the big lads on it..

a lot of its technique, you could smack it with a metal bat, but hit it in the wrong place and at the wrong angle, you won't get a big score..

I always laugh at the mugs on them.. but then when its quiet/no1 watching, me and a mate will have a quick go, i think its a laugh really lol


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm so hard I can hit a stationary target, what next hmmm a women or child I think.


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> I'm so hard I can hit a stationary target, what next hmmm a women or child I think.


Too cool to punch the boxing bags? ;D


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

does not take alot of power not strenth to get 999 on them machines ther pathetic and certainly do not give a proper reading


----------

